# Apple store mise a jour iCloud impossible



## lefifoo (9 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
comme préciser dans mon intitulé il m'est impossible de mettre a jour iCloud, je vous explique:
je vais sur mon apple store depuis mon mac puis clic sur mettre a jour pour iCloud mais lorsque je veut faire cela il me demande de me connecter à l'adresse gmail de mon ferre donc je voudrait savoir comment je pourrais faire pour changer cette maudite adresse mail pour mettre a jour iCloud. 
je vous remercie d'avance !!!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Mai 2013)

Tu confonds deux choses. Un compte icloud ( donc avec une adresse apple) et un apple ID lié à une adresse e-mail quelconque.

Donc en clair icloud est un service de chez Apple. 
App Store un autre service de Apple indépendant de icloud.

Par contre il est possible d'avoir un apple ID identique ( utiliser celui de son compte icloud) pour gérer ces achat sur l'App store

icloud: https://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/
App store: http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/apps/app-store.html


----------

